# Babe Soundtrack / Saint-Saens



## adamjthompson (Dec 25, 2007)

Nigel Westlake took the theme for the soundtrack of Babe from Saint Saen's Symphony #3, Maestoso-Allegro.

Does anyone know if any of the rest of the soundtrack was lifted from any other classical sources?


----------



## sirder (Dec 27, 2007)

You MUST know the Soundtrack from "Brief Encounter "........
Rachmaninov's 2 nd ........Think you must know that already tho ' ???


----------

